# Eddie Redmayne closet furry.



## Inpw (Jan 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;btUx3gb0-FE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btUx3gb0-FE[/video]

0:53 yup it is not his fault. XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, nobody can deny that robin hood is sexy.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 7, 2015)

Why the hell is this in the Community section? 
Move to links plz.


----------



## Inpw (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry. My bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2015)

On an episode of Alan Davies' 'as yet untitled' a woman, I believe Liza Tarbuck, admits she had a crush on a man in a rabbit suit. I can't find the clip.


----------



## Inpw (Jan 7, 2015)

We have to help Liam Neeson to not suppress his inner child. XD


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 7, 2015)

Jesus christ, furry so hard he changed his last name...didnt he?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 8, 2015)

He might've liked 'em when he was a tiddler, but let's be honest here- 
Celebrities have too interesting lives as it is to want to bother with an internet fandom full of weirdos. Why would they want escapism and new friends if they're already living the high life, eh?


----------



## Taralack (Jan 9, 2015)

I highly doubt he's a "closet furry". Just because someone found her kind of attractive doesn't automatically make them a furry.


----------



## NightWolf (Jan 9, 2015)

Taralack said:


> I highly doubt he's a "closet furry". Just because someone found her kind of attractive doesn't automatically make them a furry.



You have to admit it's a stepping stone.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2015)

I have no idea who this person is.


----------



## NightWolf (Jan 9, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> I have no idea who this person is.



He plays Stephen Hawking in 'The Theory of Everything' 


http://cdn.screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/The-Theory-of-Everything-poster.jpg


----------

